# Which Ruger LCR calibers do you have?



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a 357 mag, a 327 Federal mag, and a 9mm.

Which ones do you currently have?


----------



## Jim45498 (Apr 3, 2017)

My wife just bought a 9mm LCR and she loves it.


----------



## mcg00 (Jun 23, 2018)

The LCP which is 380 ACP


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Had a 357, currently a LCRx3 38.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Gave my son the five shot 38 Special and kept the eight shot 22 LR and six shot 327 Federal. The 327 is my carry revolver, though I have others I could carry.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

38 spl and added an extended Houge grip. Not enough purchase with the stock grip for me.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

I just picked up a LCRx in 38 Spl +P


----------



## rja214 (Mar 11, 2019)

sudo said:


> I have a 357 mag, a 327 Federal mag, and a 9mm.
> 
> Which ones do you currently have?


.38 Special and 9mm.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

